
Becoming a 10X programmer, week 1. Thoughts? - chrisahhh
https://medium.com/@fullyfunctional/becoming-a-10x-engineer-is-it-possible-a8cf593392c3
======
josho
Lesson 1 on becoming a 10x programmer is knowing when not to write code. Look
into rescuetime.com, it's going to give you much of the data that want to
track.

Incidentally they are ycombinator alumni, class of 2008'ish.

Best of luck on your journey, I'll be keeping an eye.

